

Grub with First Round Capital in SF - eddylu
http://www.grubwithus.com/restaurants/tres-agaves-san-francisco/meals/479

======
rdl
Why do you guys keep doing the investor dinners on Tuesdays? I would have
thought you would have kept Tuesdays open :)

